# Glazunov 150th Birthday Celebrations: Part Four



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

There's only so little I can do more, isn't there? 

I will commemorate this date with only one entreaty to all of TalkClassical and beyond.

GO!

Run free! A whole journey awaits! You only need take a step, a click, a minute. Where to begin? *Anywhere*

Although I do personally recommend Symphonies 4 and 5, Ballets Raymonda and the Seasons, the Lyric Poem op. 12 and the tone poem Stenka Razin op. 13, the Violin Concerto and 2 Piano Concertos. For piano music lovers, the 2 Piano Sonatas. For chamber music lovers, the String Quintet op. 39 and the Novelettes op. 15 for String Quartet.

There is something for everyone.

EDIT: Here's a sampling of his dance/ballet music I just found! Nothing to do with Glazunov's birthday, but aptly labelled nonetheless:






Many happy listenings to you all!

Huilu


----------

